# Mysterious Infection



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a group of 4 Southern variabilis and I noticed the day before yesterday that one of them had this weird swelling around the eyes, It kinda looks like conjunctivitus. I also noticed the others with the same issue some in one eye and some in both. I started treating with baytril and metronidazole HCI to see if that helps. So I'm wondering if anybody else has had this problem and what he/she did to stop this "infection".
Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Andy,
can you get a pic of the eyes?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Corneal lipidosis maybe?

edit:unlikely since more than one is showing symptoms. disregard.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Whatever it is the meds seem to be working!
They all have gone down considerably!
Thank god!
Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good to know, keep us updated!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bacterial then Andy....although I have no idea what sort of protocol you should follow now....but since you started with antibiotics you have to 'finish it out' otherwise you run the risk of selecting for strains with potential resistance to the drugs.

? daily for 10 days like 'people' infections?

Ask the experts.....Oz, Dr Frye, Dr Wright for advice.....


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Dane said:


> Corneal lipidosis maybe?
> 
> edit:unlikely since more than one is showing symptoms. disregard.


Constant exposure to inadequate amounts of a compound can overwhelm the metabolic pathway necessary to process it, leading to a buildup of a compound such as cholesterol which can cause corneal lipidosis. If the frogs all came from the same source I don't see why corneal lipidosis could not have manifested itself in all the frogs, assuming they were all fed a similar diet. 

This doesn't sound like what your frogs are experiencing. And glad to hear they're responding to treatment!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

it was froggy pink eye!

I think the metronidazole is a 12 or 14 day treratment, Im not home and don't have my info from Dr Frye here


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the input, I bought a complete meds kit from Dr. Frye a while ago and thank god for it. I'm definitely following the directions given to me and that would be 10-12 days of treatment. And it's really not all that bad to administer I just put them all in a small quarantine container and use a small glass cup to hold them in while I put drops on them. I thought it would be a pain but it's really pretty easy and they don't seem to mind all that much.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Andy,

I'm glad things are looking up for the kids. I've had a female Patricia that developed an eye problem and have been treating with Metronidazole. I grind the powder (made for fish tanks) very fine and dust some ffs with it. It is difficult to configure how much she is getting, but it had been really helpful for her (not out of the woods yet).

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

richard, you can also mix the grinded metro with water adn create a soluble solution and give the frog a metro bath or administer it orally.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah but you need to know the dilution rate.
Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

true, but feeding it to them as a dusting supplement is more of a risk of overmedicating then a solution.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Agreed.
Andy


----------

